# greedy-hawk scores two ferals



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

daily i feed my own,captive pigeons/-with ferals,.over 12 ft. off the ground-- and a nice day--the opportunist,(hawk)-saw a quick meal and dove,picking up two ferals,and took off,loosing grip,did not get far,.i didnot see the incident,-(but have to come to a conclusion as to what happened),being present helped,..around the far side of the garage,the hawk saw me and took off releasing both pigeons which came soaring past me,as i observed one injured(less feathers),.which-i netted and am now treating in my- er/icu/-60-65* temp,/.beta iodine-(for the back side.),asprin,and clavomox,..in the past five hours he has eaten,..which is better than being eaten,he can fly,but didnot get far,talons got his body,..so,we shall cross our fingers,..hawk scores-0-,..sincerely james waller


----------

